# looking for old shipmates



## kerryn (Feb 14, 2006)

Trying to locate David Lindsay Duncan who was on the Pennyworth november 1963. Born 17.8.1929 in glasgow and seamans book number which appears in front of his photo CAN47246. Any assistance on his current address or contact details would be most appreciated as well as any pics from back then. He also sailed on st margaret and clarkeden. Time period we are looking at between 1964 - 1970. We think he left sea 1970.
Please contact me by PM
Thanking you kerryn reid-thomson, durban, south africa

(email address removed to avoid spammers, this is a public site - MS)


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Kerryn,dont know if its the same guy but Im sure I sailed with a Davy Duncan in 1967 on a BP tanker the British Guardsman.Only thing that doesnt fit is Im sure he was from Dundee.I was 18 & he was in his earlie 40s.he was on deck as AB.kept himself to himself but we got on well,as I was a young EDH & keen to learn.I think he was divorced but back with his wife or something like that.Its so long ago.hope that helps.Davy Thomson.


----------

